# DIMC Class of 2016



## Preech (May 17, 2011)

I have finished my application and am waiting to be (officially) accepted at DIMC. In this thread I hope to grab the attention of people who are interested/officially accepted to DIMC for this fall, and hopefully some alums or current DIMC students.

For current students:
How was assimilation into Pakistani life? What are some basic do's and dont's? How does clothing affect peoples perception of you? As an American Muslim, I constantly worry about how other Pakistani people will perceive me. Is discrimination of any sorts common? I have read a few posts claiming that upperclassmen haze/harass underclassmen. In what sense is this true? Have the hostels/living arrangements for boys been improved?

For DIMC hopefuls:

Why DIMC? Do you have any kin support networks? How old are you and how long have you been in school? Nationality?


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

School life is same as being back home. It's more or less the same. The change is outside the school, but it's not a big deal...unless you're a female so it may get uncomfortable in the beginning. Nothing of what you're asking about really happens. The boy's hostel has improved to a certain degree.

People choose DIMC simply because everyone's from abroad, such as, Canada or US, etc...so it's not a big change in environment.


----------



## Mashaal (Apr 30, 2010)

Wasay's right. Since our school is made up of people who for the most part weren't raised in Pakistan, it's a lot like high school, just with all Pakistani people. It's really not that hard to deal with going to DIMC, just make sure that you don't forget who you are (I know that's the hardest part for me). One big thing though, especially now since Karachi's not doing so well, be careful when you go out. I know my friends and I go out a lot (something my parents tell me not to do lol), but make sure you don't speak TOO much English, unless you're in the Defense area lol.

As for clothes, you can wear whatever you want. As a female in Pakistan, it's pretty important to have that big chadar to cover you up when you go out! I usually wear typical American clothes: jeans, tees, cardigans, dresses, tights, the works lol. It's fine for school, since you'll have you're supposed to have your lab coat on while you're in the school building. I usually wear it when I go out too, but definitely bring a dupatta or chadar with me to shield myself from the gandi nazar of local men lol. I only wear that when I have a friend taking me somewhere or a driver. Definitely wear shalwar kameez or an abaya if you're going in a rickshaw or a normal taxi. 

As for guys, you can wear anything, legitlyyyy. Usually guys wear shalwar kameez on Jummah, or even a kameez with jeans. If you play any sports too, we've got a decent gym so you definitely wanna bring clothes for that if you plan on using it.

And yeah, the boys dorms are somewhat built and I know some of the current students have already moved in. 

Hope that helps a little bit


----------



## Nabihahah (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey I hope this isn't too off-topic but, I'm also enrolling this year, n i was looking for a roommate... i figured if i could get to know them before school starts, so its not so hectic in pakistan


----------



## whitesox93 (Aug 17, 2011)

heyy guys wussup...my name is Ahmar, im coming in this fall (Oct 2011) and i have a bunch of q's...i keep emailing the adm but noone gets back to me!! when do classes officially start? when shud i book my ticket to get out there so that i have enough time to get settled in and move into the dorms? are the boys dorms really as bad as they say? fyii im looking for a roomate as well...hopefully someone normal, sane and not weird plz (im from nyc, i have experience of dealing w/ crazies )
what books do i need? anyone has the syllabus? when are exams going to be held in dec (semesterly system) or next year? whats the schedule look like? we go straight non-stop from oct til march? no breaks like can someone break this down for me please? 
hows life on campus? is easy to assimilate because I was born and raised in the states? do they have any fun things to do like activities and stuff? 

thank you so much and go class 2016!!!


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

whitesox93 said:


> heyy guys wussup...my name is Ahmar, im coming in this fall (Oct 2011) and i have a bunch of q's...i keep emailing the adm but noone gets back to me!! when do classes officially start? when shud i book my ticket to get out there so that i have enough time to get settled in and move into the dorms? are the boys dorms really as bad as they say? fyii im looking for a roomate as well...hopefully someone normal, sane and not weird plz (im from nyc, i have experience of dealing w/ crazies )
> what books do i need? anyone has the syllabus? when are exams going to be held in dec (semesterly system) or next year? whats the schedule look like? we go straight non-stop from oct til march? no breaks like can someone break this down for me please?
> hows life on campus? is easy to assimilate because I was born and raised in the states? do they have any fun things to do like activities and stuff?
> 
> thank you so much and go class 2016!!!


I am not planning to go to DOW, but i'll try my best to help you out. If anyone else wants to add in, or is attending DOW, please add in!

First of all, admin on this site doesn't help with personal questions, because most of the questions you have, have probably been answered by them a million times in DOW threads already. Just to clear that up.

You can find the curriculum for DOW if you follow this link.
Dow University of Health Sciences::: Curriculum
It's very helpful, I really found it a great way to prepare before starting medical school, or at least get an idea of what is coming at you. 

The rest of your questions on when school starts can be found on this site
WELCOME TO DOW UNIVERSITY OF HEALTH SCIENCES
It's brand new, and they will continue to update it, but I advise you to take advantage of it. 

As for settling in and everything, I think you should go atleast a month before classes start, because being a New-Yorker myself, I think it'll be hard to adjust coming there just a week before your actual classes start. Move in with family for a month or two, and humble down a little, get used to the environment and living conditions over there just for a taste of life over there so you won't get the big cultural shock when you settle in your dorm. As for the Dow dorms, I heard they're alright, you shouldn't really worry about that if you're going to study. Your eye should be on the prize, you already know that the luxury we have here in America won't be available in the least bit over there, so just keep that in mind.

Dow should have activities, and there are a lot of foreigners there, so you should have a good time over all. But remember, it's medical school, and all the perks of slacking and goofing off won't cut it anymore, so focus on what's important as well. :happy:


----------



## whitesox93 (Aug 17, 2011)

thanx bro i appreciate the quick response!


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

No problem, I hope it helps though.


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

talib said:


> I am not planning to go to DOW, but i'll try my best to help you out. If anyone else wants to add in, or is attending DOW, please add in!
> 
> First of all, admin on this site doesn't help with personal questions, because most of the questions you have, have probably been answered by them a million times in DOW threads already. Just to clear that up.
> 
> ...






Yo Tiny T, you told me you were coming to DIMC... why you getting all slim shady on me now??


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

Nabihahah said:


> Hey I hope this isn't too off-topic but, I'm also enrolling this year, n i was looking for a roommate... i figured if i could get to know them before school starts, so its not so hectic in pakistan




YEAH.... DOW!


----------



## anaqi (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey guys I'm hoping to enroll in dimc this fall but I can't get ahold of the uni over the phone and I've been emailing them but no replies. Can u guys please explain how you all applied. Like did u send them all your documents or were u there to hand deliver them and what's the wait time for them to give u a response for admission?


----------



## Nabihahah (Feb 6, 2011)

anaqi said:


> Hey guys I'm hoping to enroll in dimc this fall but I can't get ahold of the uni over the phone and I've been emailing them but no replies. Can u guys please explain how you all applied. Like did u send them all your documents or were u there to hand deliver them and what's the wait time for them to give u a response for admission?



are you trying the right number?, DOW n DIMC have seperate numbers, n then i rmr seeing to different numbers in the dimc literature...


----------



## whitesox93 (Aug 17, 2011)

nabih....i am having the same prob an anaqi...i'm trying to get hold of adm, i sent in wire transfer of my tuition fee's and i have e-mailed 3x and still no reply. CAn you or anyone on this thread, please give me the right name and number to call at DIMC. My parents and I are freaking out, its a huge amount of money, we only want a simple confirmation. THank you, so much I really appreciate it.


----------



## Nabihahah (Feb 6, 2011)

lemme see if i can get the number again, but in the meantime what do you want to know? maybe i can help, or sumn else can... it _is_ a lot of money... my mom n i called them all the time when we needed info


----------



## whitesox93 (Aug 17, 2011)

hey guyss just wanted to say thank you all for the help, i got the number and called i was sent confirmation of the fees and an apology! once again, i couldn't have done it with out help, so thank you!


----------



## summergirl (Mar 3, 2012)

can u guys plz guide me. I will be applying this year inshallah. I know the min SAT II scores are 550 but wht scores did you guys get? anybody willing to share so that Ic an have an idea. Your help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

Don't worry about the SAT II scores too much. As long as you have scores above 550 you should be ok as far as admission requirements.


----------



## purple18 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Hi I plan on applying this year. I didn't do to great during high school but got a 750 bio, 700 chem, and 750 math score on the sat 2. Is that good enough to get accepted? Please someone let me know. I really need help.*


----------



## seltiksfan (Sep 4, 2010)

HEy you guys... i have made a new thread for the class for DIMC class of 2017. prospective students can post their questions in that thread.

Here is the link.

http://medstudentz.com/showthread.php?4869-DIMC-CLASS-OF-2017&highlight=DIMC+class+of+2017


----------



## Nabihahah (Feb 6, 2011)

you're in! i see u r from fl too, feel free to ask or help


----------



## zain453 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Urgent Help Aptitude Test Dow International*

Hi, I have my Aptitude test tomorrow Morning lol. I know Its on Physics, Chemistry, and Bio. I have reviewed a A little Bit, but I studied this stuff so long a go so don't have books to review from. I'm Kinda worried that I will fail and wont get in to Dow International. Can someone tell me how many questions are on it. What percent I need to get on it in order to Pass, to get accepted to College. Someone relieve my stress some how and guide me so I can Pass PLEASE!!


----------

